# Banana blizzard?



## Alind18224 (Dec 4, 2010)

Hello!
I bought my first Leopard Gecko a couple of months ago. I did research a few different morphs and was after a SHTCT however saw this guy and loved him. They said hes about 18 months and a Blizzard however...hes yellow! Is he a banana blizzard? He also has a white blob in the middle of his head which you cant really see in the photo.
I also asked why his tail was smooth and if it was because it was regenerated. They said no but I dont agree however I dont work with reptiles so I didnt argue! Also, why is his tail a different colour? Genetics or from possible regeneration?
Thank you, sorry for lots of probably obvious questions!
Steph


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

First up, the tail is 100% a regen. I highly doubt it's a true Banana Blizzard (homozygous Muprhy patternless and Blizzard), infact I doubt its even Blizzard. From the pic I'd edge towards Murphy patternless.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

he looks a big lad  and looks patterneless

does he use his moist hide? he has a bit of retained shed on his feet you might wanna get off for him, make him a bit more comfy.

blizzards do come in different shades and their colour also changes with their mood and the temperature they are at.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yup, def a regen tail! And I would have said hes an albino patternless or maybe murphy patternless - he looks far too yellow to be a blizzard!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

The yellow stretches right down to the tip of his nose from the back of his neck; I'd have thought he's much more likely to be a Patternless than a blizzard (even yellow blizzards tend to have the yellow stop at the neck) or banana blizzard (only one I've ever seen a photo of, the yellow didn't go down to the tip of the nose).


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i have a banana blizzard, looks like a mucky greeny blizzard and has the slightly different coloured tail of the murphy patternless showing.

wonder if the op means a blazing blizzard? as in a tremper blizzard? arnt they more yellow?


----------

